# SPECIALIST Rumours



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

From BolS
“Specialist Games is forming thier team and beginning to lay out product roadmaps.
Look for an initial set of of 4 games to be developed concurrently:


*Blood Bowl*
*Battlefleet Gothic*
*Necromunda*
*Mordheim*
 This initial set will be released in sequence and each will get a regular seasonal release slot in future years.
Necromunda is slated for the first release.
The relaunched Necrumunda will be focussed around gang kits and new terrain kits designed especially for the new range.
Other existing lines and previous “recent successful boardboardgames” will be folded into Specialist Games purview and added into the rotation with the above four.
Thus we will see very regular product releases for Specialist games throughout the year, but there may be long intervals in between releases for any one system.”


Knowing that Bols is full of bullshit...salt.
​


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

the manager at my local FLGs said that GW pulled the FW design team into the main GW and that it is very likely that this is true. but that it will probably be 2 to 3 years before we see any resulting output.

salt as needed but just my 2C


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

As much as I have seen about the Specialist games coming back until there's a release on the GW site I just can't take it _fully_ seriously.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

My understanding was that it was still very much at the research stage at the moment to see if it's even financially viable.. II don't think producing a game that is gong to be supported short term and then canned is going to be profitable. Even if they are updating them periodically they'll have to do more than a yearly update to keep the interest.
Personally i'd be happy if they just re released all of the rulebooks, and then brought out sprues to turn existing kits into units in the relevant games. Bring out a single sprue that would turn orc boys into a bloodbowl team, a set of accessories to make scaven clanrats a mordheim warband. It would cost less to produce, allow for a quick release of all of the relevant races and would give additional accessories to a whole heap of armies across several systems. Obviously that wouldn't work for bfg, inquisitor or epic because of the scales. But it would boost sales in existing sets as well as minimising the risk factors.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Would love Necromunda to include all the races.

I know this sounds like kill team, but I truly miss the RPG element of my dudes...would make for an excellent side-quest in a narrative, too.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Whatever happens, I just hope they won't ruin mordheim!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Specialist games ARE being developed, forge world IS involved in the deisgns/production, and Middle earth WILL be a part of this.
I can nback this up by saying go to the GW jobs site, and look at some of the roles they're recruiting for. 
Surely that's hard evidence.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> My understanding was that it was still very much at the research stage at the moment to see if it's even financially viable.. II don't think producing a game that is gong to be supported short term and then canned is going to be profitable. Even if they are updating them periodically they'll have to do more than a yearly update to keep the interest.
> Personally i'd be happy if they just re released all of the rulebooks, and then brought out sprues to turn existing kits into units in the relevant games. Bring out a single sprue that would turn orc boys into a bloodbowl team, a set of accessories to make scaven clanrats a mordheim warband. It would cost less to produce, allow for a quick release of all of the relevant races and would give additional accessories to a whole heap of armies across several systems. Obviously that wouldn't work for bfg, inquisitor or epic because of the scales. But it would boost sales in existing sets as well as minimising the risk factors.



I would be all over this like Gary Glitter at an all you can eat Thai buffet!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Time to start taking this stuff seriously now that we are seeing actual sculpts.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*Gasp*

That means...










Necromunda, Mordheim, Battlefleet Gothic, it's all real.


LotN


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!
They are coming back!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Lovely sculpts. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Oh hell yes indeedy..........


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Praise the Omnissiah.
Looking forward to Necromunda most of all. Though the Blood Bowl sculpts look good.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Today shall be known throughout the pages of history as "The Fappening".....


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

(ah, smug mode)
oh ye of little faith......:wink:


----------

